# Chase card points



## guest (Mar 26, 2008)

How fast are points from AGR Chase card transferred to AGP after closing the statement?


----------



## NJCoastExp (Mar 26, 2008)

I usually get points from my card posted before I get my monthly statement in the mail. YMMV.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 28, 2008)

i find mine credited to agr on the first day of the month for the month just ended


----------



## had8ley (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my 2,500 bonus points for signing up. It's only been since October and Chase is blaming Amtrak and Amtrak is blaming Chase. Guess who is stuck in the middle...


----------



## AlanB (Mar 28, 2008)

had8ley said:


> I'm still waiting for my 2,500 bonus points for signing up. It's only been since October and Chase is blaming Amtrak and Amtrak is blaming Chase. Guess who is stuck in the middle...


Have you charged something to the card?


----------



## had8ley (Mar 29, 2008)

AlanB said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for my 2,500 bonus points for signing up. It's only been since October and Chase is blaming Amtrak and Amtrak is blaming Chase. Guess who is stuck in the middle...
> ...


About 5 grand so far dating back to Giordano's last October.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 29, 2008)

had8ley said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


Ouch, that is a bit long. Whose points did you get? Amtrak's or Chase? You were supposed to get 2,500 from Chase and 2,500 from Amtrak and you should be able to tell whose points posted to your account.


----------

